# A Million Nursing Home Workers Remain Unboosted as COVID Cases Climb Again



## JonSR77 (May 13, 2022)

A Million Nursing Home Workers Remain Unboosted as COVID Cases Climb Again

More than half of staff and almost a third of residents nationwide are without the protection, a new AARP analysis shows

by Emily Paulin, May 12, 2022

https://www.aarp.org/caregiving/health/info-2022/nursing-home-covid-19-report-may.html


----------



## JustDave (May 14, 2022)

Carriers of disease taking care of the most vulnerable.


----------



## Geezerette (May 14, 2022)

A good argument for requiring vax for healthcare workers.


----------



## dseag2 (May 14, 2022)

Unbelievable.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 15, 2022)

Mom is 94 and in a nursing home.  Been going crazy with worry since the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2022)

While there is obviously no excuse for people (and especially, nursing homes!) failing to make use of the highly effective vaccine, I don't think we'll have a return to what happened in 2020, when no one was vaccinated.  Most nursing home residents are fully vaccinated, and I believe the staff at least received the first two shots (not sure about that, though).  We don't know yet how bad the result will be if people refuse to get the booster.

If nursing homes are employing people who have contact with patients and have not received at least the initial two shots, they should receive heavy fines, and those employees should be dismissed immediately, or at least their jobs changed to others where they have no contact with patients.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 15, 2022)

In most countries, the elders stay home with their children.  In North America, the elders are shipped off to some sort of "elderly home", out of site and out of mind.  This is called progress in a society that keeps emphasizing youth and seems to run it's society for those in the age of 15 - 30?  They say, "What goes around, comes around" and I think it really does.


----------



## dseag2 (May 15, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Mom is 94 and in a nursing home.  Been going crazy with worry since the beginning of the pandemic.


@JonSR77, my mother was in assisted living during the height of Covid and the facility was so strict that I wasn't allowed to visit her in person for over a year.  Every weekend I would go visit her and I would stand out in the parking lot and call her on my phone while she waved at me through her window.  I would leave her groceries outside on a bench and they would be delivered to her room.  It was such a bleak time, but I was glad the facility had such stringent policies in place.  One day, her oxygen levels dropped significantly and the doctor was worried that she wouldn't survive, so I was allowed to visit in what I can only call a "hazmat suit".  Mask, gloves, coveralls.

I was glad when the vaccines helped lift some of the restrictions and I could visit her again in person.  I had a good 7 months with her in person before she passed away.  I will cherish those 7 months.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @JonSR77, my mother was in assisted living during the height of Covid and the facility was so strict that I wasn't allowed to visit her in person for over a year.  Every weekend I would go visit her and I would stand out in the parking lot and call her on my phone while she waved at me through her window.  I would leave her groceries outside on a bench and they would be delivered to her room.  It was such a bleak time, but I was glad the facility had such stringent policies in place.  One day, her oxygen levels dropped significantly and the doctor was worried that she wouldn't survive, so I was allowed to visit in what I can only call a "hazmat suit".  Mask, gloves, coveralls.
> 
> I was glad when the vaccines helped lift some of the restrictions and I could visit her again in person.  I had a good 7 months with her in person before she passed away.  I will cherish those 7 months.



So sorry for your loss.  Glad you had some nice time with her.


----------



## Jeni (May 16, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> A good argument for requiring vax for healthcare workers.


there is a requirement for vaccine but boosters were never included just recommended


----------



## Remy (May 16, 2022)

I'm wondering if it varies from state to state in areas. In my area, it's mandatory. No vaccine (and now with the booster) you can't work in a nursing home or probably all medical type facilities. However, the resident's of nursing homes still have the right to refuse the vaccine.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm wondering if it varies from state to state in areas. In my area, it's mandatory. No vaccine (and now with the booster) you can't work in a nursing home or probably all medical type facilities. However, the resident's of nursing homes still have the right to refuse the vaccine.


Of course, if the vaccine worked, vaccinated employees couldn't get Covid from residents.
And anyone who says _"The vaccine doesn't prevent transmission to others"_ is admitting the vaccine doesn't work.


----------



## win231 (May 16, 2022)

Jeni said:


> there is a requirement for vaccine but boosters were never included just recommended


Likely due to the futility - "2-3 months of protection."


----------

